# What do you feed your livefood?



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I am interested in what people feed their crickets and locusts to make them as healthy as possible for their animals.

I know there are a load of pre-made products available and I am interested in peoples views of these but I am especially interested in peoples own recipes to improve the nutritional value (and general health) of their feeder insects.

So come on, what crams your crickets?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Spring Green Cabage, with a sprinkle of Nutrabal


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

well i had a little test in which i had a bowl of cricket food (fresh) there bug gel and i put a dead un gutloaded cricket in there and they actually ate the dead cricket and fought over that rather than the cricket food.

now i feed carrot mostly along with potato and i feed my mealies peelings off the veg. my locust get spring greens or cress.

btw i peel all my food for the crickets as ive noticed they dont eat the skin so that goes in with the mealies


----------



## clc136 (Feb 14, 2008)

i feed mine different stuff at the time depending on whatever i have about. but i always put some fish flakes in, they seem to really like that, and it crumbles up really small so its easy for them to eat. ive found they like peppers as well they munch that down really quick


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

My dubia roaches I feed cat biscuits that ive put through a blender as well as porridge oats and a pies of fruit or veg everyday they seem to love carrot and banana.


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

I feed all my livefoods what my herps eat...


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

I feed my crickets, apples, pears, oranges, potato, carrotts, fish flaeks... and pretty much anything else Vegy or Salady that's hanging about in the fridge.

Have found they like grapes and oranges the most as they're soft fruits and can get their teeth right inot them haha.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> I feed all my livefoods what my herps eat...


Me too. When I making up the boys breakfasts, I chuck the extras/peelings in with the locusts. They seem to enjoy the lettuces and cabbages more than anything else, but apple always goes down well.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

My live food gets:

Cucumber
Fish Flakes
Apple
Banana
And Weetabix

I find that they eat the cucumber very quickly, so it could be their favourite.

Alex


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

whatever the iggy an rat are getting the beasties get some of.. today is raspberry


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Leafy greens from the supermarket are good, but in the past I've used orange segments, potatoes cut in halves or quarters, and tropical fish flakes.


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

i like beaphar cricket feed, doesnt go mouldy or anything, also mixed italian salad leaves, crushed up cornflakes and bits of fruit if im eating it.

Cricket food defo the easiest though!


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

I just give mine whatever i can find... i've found there not fussy lol. Normally just left over greens my beardie hasn't eaten or just some fish pellets... keeps them alive for as long as i need them anyway : victory:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

well chris, mine shop and all are fed on a good mix of:

spring greens,
carrot cut and rolled in 50/50 mix of nutrobal and non phosphrus or phosphrus based calcium depending on the animal if it is carnivorious or omnivourous...

also cricket diet mixed with the same 50/50 mix wetted down and made into balls...

well my spelling is crap today but you get the drift lol...

the adult locust are going through 2 full spring greens a day at the moment,
Jon


----------



## Blitza2007 (Apr 19, 2008)

If you wish to keep your locusts for less than a week before using them as live food,they can remain in their original plastic tub or bag and be maintained at a temperature of 60-70'f. if, However, you wish to maintain them for longer periods, We recommend the following:

Place them in a large, escape-proof container.
Provide food in the form of broad green-leaf vegetables (eg cabbage) and also bran.
Provide a non-fluctuating temperature of 77-95'f(25-30'c).
Provide an egg tray or wire frame for the locusts to climb on.
found on petland.tk in reptiles
http://petland.tk/


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

is butternut squash ok (just it keeps for ages in the fridge)


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Don't waste butternut squash on livefood! Peel it, chop it into pieces, toss in olive oil, bit of salt and pepper and roast, divine!!!


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> well chris, mine shop and all are fed on a good mix of:
> 
> spring greens,
> carrot cut and rolled in 50/50 mix of nutrobal and non phosphrus or phosphrus based calcium depending on the animal if it is carnivorious or omnivourous...
> ...


good to know my locusts were looked after well before we picked em up :lol2:


----------

